# Hiding bully sticks in the house



## b4ruby (Sep 3, 2016)

Our 6 month old pup started hiding bully sticks in the house. I think this behavior began after he buried his first bone outside a month ago. He appears to love the process of moving his bones daily around the property. We have 5 acres fenced so there is plenty of room. When it's pouring rain outside we play hide and seek in the house. I hide a little kibble in one of the rooms and he hunts for it. At first I needed to assist in the finding and giving him lots of praise when he discovered it. He doesn't have a very strong sense of smell compared to the Standard Poodle we had but I think it's getting better. He loves the game. Now he takes his bully sticks and puts them in corners of the rooms or under furniture and then will pick them up on another day, chew on them a bit and then find a new location to place them. He is very entertaining! ;D


----------



## Watsdakwento (Jan 10, 2016)

Our guy does this with stuff outdoors too. Thank gosh he does not do it inside!


----------



## cynrunner (Feb 17, 2016)

LOL! My 10 month old V boy hides his bully sticks outside & inside, sometimes in our bed too! 😳


----------

